

Dark Patterns: inside the interfaces designed to trick you - costapopescu
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/29/4640308/dark-patterns-inside-the-interfaces-designed-to-trick-you

======
Lusake
There is also "negative option", where box is already ticked and you are
subscribed to service if you press continue (or another button).

------
costapopescu
Another thing that I also see are ads that are disguised as part of content or
navigation.

